# The King is coming back!



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Favre says he'll be back with Packers in '07
Journal Sentinel staff
Posted: Feb. 2, 2007
Brett Favre will be back for his 16th season as quarterback of the Green Bay Packers.

Favre told Al Jones, a sportswriter and good friend in Biloxi, Miss., this morning of his plans.

"I am so excited about coming back," he told the Sun Herald. "We have a good nucleus of young players. We were 8-8 last year and that's encouraging.

"My offensive line looks good, the defense played good down the stretch. I'm excited about playing for a talented young football team."

According to the Sun Herald story, Favre told the team about his plans to return this morning. He said he'd made the decision after consulting with his family at home in Hattiesburg and that he knew he wanted to come back in the locker room after the season finale against the Chicago Bears.

Packers general manager Ted Thompson issued the following statement this morning: "Brett Favre informed me this morning that he plans to return for a 17th NFL season. The Packers are excited by his decision and look forward to a successful 2007 campaign."

His decision no doubt brings a collective sigh of relief to his countless fans across the globe. In a JSOnline forum following the season, hundreds of Favre's fans implored him to keep playing, at least one more year, maybe more.

"I appreciate, respect and love Brett Favre," wrote one fan. "No different than how my dad felt for Bart Starr. Obviously, Brett can still play, he is still awesome - great arm strength, gutsy, and plays the game like it was meant to be played."

Favre will be returning to lead a team that gained a burst of optimism by winning its final four games of 2006, including three against its division rivals, to finish with an 8-8 record and just out of the playoffs.

Following the Packers' regular-season finale, a 26-7 victory against the Chicago Bears, running back Ahman Green said anything was possible with Favre's return.

"You've got to think about next year," Green said. "We've got an offensive line - all the guys are coming back. They're young. Possibly I'll be coming back. We've all been in this offense for one year already. With Brett coming back, the sky is the limit for us basically."

The team might be able to paint an even prettier picture by adding more weapons on offense in the off-season. General manager Ted Thompson has plenty of salary cap money available if he chooses to target a player or two in free agency, and the Packers pick 16th in April's NFL draft.

At the end of the season, coach Mike McCarthy praised Favre's veteran leadership and said the future hall of famer still had a lot to offer the team.

"If you talk to some of the players that have had the opportunity to walk away from the game on their own, you'd like to walk away with some gas in the tank," McCarthy said. "Like I've told him already, his gas gauge is well over three quarters. He's got a lot left in his tank. That's just where he's at. He's not your normal 37-year-old, that's for sure."

Statistically, Favre did not have one of his better seasons in 2006. He completed just 56% of his passes, the lowest percentage of his career, but attempted a career-high 613 passes. He notched a quarterback rating of 72.7, the third worst of his career. His 18 touchdown passes was his lowest total since his first season in Green Bay.

However, his interceptions dropped from 29 in 2005 to 18 last season. And he demonstrated he still was capable of making any throw on the field, still has a blue-chip arm and always will be an all-time competitor and tough guy.

By playing another season, Favre has the opportunity to break a few indelible NFL records. He needs seven more touchdown passes to break Dan Marino's NFL mark of 420 career touchdown passes, and 3,862 passing yards to surpass Marino's 61,361 (Favre had 18 touchdown passes and 3,885 passing yards in 2006). He also needs just two more victories to pass John Elway and become the winningest quarterback ever.

And, of course, Favre will be able to add to his ironman record of 237 consecutive regular-season starts (257 including playoff games). No other quarterback in NFL history is even close, with Peyton Manning in second with 144 consecutive starts.

Favre has not missed a start since coming off the bench on Sept. 20, 1992 for an injured Don Majkowski and rallying his team to a 24-23 victory over the Cincinnati Bengals.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The King? :eyeroll:

So he has some good stats. He's only won 1 SB.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bert is coming back..... :sniper:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I heard that the sweep of the queens last year was so much fun that he had to come back to enjoy that again.
I wonder how many Superbowl wins the queens would have if Brett was in the choke and puke colored purple jersey for his career? More than they have now!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what going to happen with aaron rodgers? is farve ever going to give him a shot??


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, at least he didn't drag this **** out as long as he did the last few years. I for one am getting sick however of him acting like he's retiring in his last game of the year. (Last 2 years for example, crying,, running off the field like it's over)


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am as big of a Viking fan as there is in the world, but there is nothing like going to Lambeau and watching him. I have been there 4 times for Vikings/Pacqueers games and it is so much fun. I love to hate #4 so much, I actually think I may miss him when he retires. The thing that I hate so much is the tv announcers gushing over him so much. Now we have to go through another season of "is this his last year"?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Who cries more - Favre or Dick Vermeil?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Trick question.......they're both always crying.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck....the only reason he is coming back is because it's the only way GB can get a national TV game at the end of the year.

Another love fest between TV and Bert to watch. uke: uke: uke:


----------

